# Working holiday. Tax?



## Snow (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey so I was wondering how exactly I would go about sorting out being taxed and stuff from when I find work during my WH. Ive heard something about a tax number but I'm not really sure. I would assume this is something I'd need to have sorted out before I go over so I was just curious if anyone could give me so advice?


----------



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi 

You can sort out a TFN (tax file number) when you arrive in Australia. It is also free. 
This is the webpage you need. Www . ato . Gov .au


----------



## Snow (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, I usually get emailed when I get replies. Thanks for your help.


----------

